# Do kittens heel?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. Yes they do. 

I have posted my story of how I got my cat Otis. This is a very short video of her and her brother outside. They followed me everywhere! They were so tiny and cute...what happened? They grew up. LOL









I have figured out how to post videos....dun dun DUUUUUUN. You have been warned. LOL


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

They are sooo cute! I've had several kitties growing up that would go on walks with us around the neighborhood. Both females btw......don't know if that has anything to do with anything. It's too bad I never tried to train those kitties, because I'm sure they would have been more willing to do tricks.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My Greyson and Maverick would walk the dogs with me. I have 3 ferals that would also follow me and the dogs on walks. So funny to see a feral cringe in antisipation of a dog kiss. lol. 

My Bones would garden with me and she would sit on command. She would also run to the front door if I said Lets go potty to the dogs. SHe was also leash trained. 

I was clicker training LALA a foster cat who was adopted 2 weeks ago. 

 Cats are very smart.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cute video. Makes me really wish I'd know Windy as a kitten.
And, yeah, I reluctantly agree that cats are really quite intelligent.
I wish Windy would eat treats because I now truly believe the sky is the limit as far as their capacity for learning is concerned.
All I can do right now with Wind is shape and I'm not really intelligent enough for that.
Windy will run over to you like your kittens in your video when you call her name. My friends laugh because she's does it better than every single one of our dogs. She also sits, walks on a leash very nicely, touches, gets 'in the car', gets 'on the boat', rides in a pet basket on my bike, and I'm sure there's other stuff I can't remember right now. I'm half heartily trying to teach her to high-five sort.

There was one thing that opened my eyes and made me admit that cats do indeed have brains in there.
Windy loves to go outside. One evening there was a bundle of leashes and harnesses by the front door. I heard her meowing and looked over, and here she was trying to paw her own harness out of the bunch. Don't know what to say.
But, if I had a kitten, yeah, for sure, it'd be a riot because that cat would be going to puppy school and everything else I would expect a dog to do.
I'm a bit of a weirdo, ok?

Thanks for posting that video btw, those kittens are just so cute!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you tried feline greenies? Kitty crack just like with dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've tried the Greenies, damn it all. I ended up giving the packet to the Shelter.
Thanks for telling me though. I wonder why on earth she doesn't like them??


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

adorable kitteness!!! squeee!!! they are soooo adorable!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Those kitties are freakin precious. I love how fuzzy they are!!! Reminds me of my Mariposa when he was a kitten. So squeezable!!!

Penny - have you ever tried freeze dried chicken or fish with Windy? My cats will break into the cabinets and destroy anything in their way to get to freeze dried meats!!! They're crazy about it. But then again my cats will eat anything, except dead mice apparently.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

There are these thin, dehydrated fish treats called bonita or tuna flakes. When I worked at Petco I always gave them to the shelter cats and not one of them refused it. I have not tried this with Otis yet. She eats almost any kind of treat and I am trying not to make her fat so I give them sparingly. I am too lazy to train her or to train my dogs (they know enough. We would rather use our time to hike than to train). 

And what about catnip? At first I thought Otis liked it so I bought two different bags. Now she won't even touch it. She is SUCH a snob. 

She was a cute kitty though. They are all cute when they are kittens. I mean, have you ever seen an ugly kitten?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah Julie, I've tried freeze dried salmon, chicken, fish, tripe and lambs lung with her and nothing's a hit at all. 
Even catnip, apparently she's one of the 30% of cats that it does not affect in the slightest. 
All she does is sniff the treat, lick's her lips and walks away. I dunno, if I could get her to go crazy over any treat at all, I'd be rapt, it would be so much easier to teach her new stuff.
It just doesn't cut it when you click (when she does the desired behaviour), then try to pat her as a reward. 
But, thanks for the idea's. If you think of anything else, please let me know, I'm happy as anything to try anything!


----------

